# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Briot Accura CX Carriage failure

## DrSpok

I am needing help to replace the drive cable. need the cable and setup instructions

----------


## edix911

Hi,

Do you still need help with that? Do you mean you need translation cable, which moves carriage to right and left side? I have instructions and I also might get translation cable. You would need to open edger cover, unscrew one bolt which tightens cable in place, replace it in alogue way it's been in it's place and carry out callibration procedure which starts on page 39 (Edger Station Calibration III  1  1) of document named Accura Sx, Cx, Pro, Lab, CL calibration manual. I have found free pdf manual online here

----------


## EYERA

Do you still need help with Briot Accura CX?

----------


## Richard.md

> Do you still need help with Briot Accura CX?


Hello , just had this problem now with my edger... saw this post and Im hoping someone can help. Thank you!

----------


## Fabian Corio

Hi Richard, do you still need to fix the drive cable ?

----------


## Richard.md

> Hi Richard, do you still need to fix the drive cable ?


Hello Fabio, I actually replaced the driver cable, I reached out to Briot and they sent me a new one with a discreet friendly discount. 1/8 the 8 left. Unfortunately I still have that same msg, Carriage failure... I looked into the maintenance manual and is asking to trouble shoot things like cable integrity, so Ill try that today and hope it works. thank you!

----------


## Fabian Corio

> I actually replaced the driver cable


Hello Richard, I assume you replaced the translation cable as instructed in the manual and tension is within specs.
 Did you calibrate the encoder afterwards ?

----------

